

Gambit Scheme: Inside out - vu3rdd
http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.lisp.scheme.gambit/4577

======
mark_l_watson
I grabbed this PDF a few days ago: good stuff. Marc has done a remarkable job
developing Gambit-C Scheme. I wrote an article for DevX on using Gambit-C for
writing small natively compiled command line utilities, simple web services,
etc.

------
johkra
Wow, I didn't know Quantz was written in Scheme.

I actually helped beta test the game on Linux, although I didn't end up
playing it much after I bought it. Nice to see you can write practical code in
Scheme, too.

